# Consecutive Hospital Days



## JOGelico (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone know when billing for consecutive inpatient hospital care (for example CPT code 99233) can it be done on one line in the CMS 1500 form? For example, we have a patient that our physician treated 7 days in a row, level 3 inpatient. So instead of billing on 7 different lines 99233 with it's corresponding date, can it be done on one line with the from date 9/1 and the to date 9/7 and change the units/day indicator to 7?

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## landerson89143@yahoo (Oct 9, 2012)

Bill each DOS on a separate claim.  

Loren Anderson, CPC-A


----------



## meg0630 (Oct 16, 2012)

I always bill a seperate line for each DOS.


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here...we do bill consecutive visits on the same line with multiple units, and don't have problems with any of our payers accepting this.  Try it with one or two claims and see how it pans out.


----------

